# Highlighting Black Cadian Uniforms



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi guys.

Trying hard to paint what I have bought before I buy more and am having real trouble painting the colour scheme of my choice. Catachan Green armour with black fatigues.

The problem I'm having is how to highlight the black cloth.

Any tips/step by steps would be greatly apreciated.

Cheers


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well here's a tutorial for painting black armour

Obviously your armour is green and not black, but if you read steps 2 and 4, they are good ways to paint anything black.

the general idea is to start with a black basecoat and then layer up using a series of very dark greys.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah yes the shading path, I've never tried it, now seems as good a time as any.


----------



## uranium-238 (Apr 19, 2007)

i'm painting my black templars with what i should call a combination of the extreme and "painterly" highlights that they list on that article. they're turning out pretty well, although id does takes some practise to learn just how to do the highlight. holding it up to a light like the recomend is a must.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> Ah yes the shading path, I've never tried it, now seems as good a time as any


id recommend taking it. and if your greys are too light then a black ink wash or two should sort out any problems


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

when i highlighted the black cloth on my Inq Lok, i used Adeptus Battlegrey mixed with progressively less black, then started to use slightly lighter greys. when it got a bit too light, i inked it black and it turned out ace.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I tried a drybrush of 50/50 chaos black and codex grey, it seemed to work pretty well. I made a test mini way back that had those same fatigue colors.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow great guys thanks for this, im sure there will be somehting in there that will work for me.

Cheers


----------

